# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Plants with flowers?

## guilletto

Can anybody tell me plants with flowers for my milk frog´s vivarium? Somethink like orchids but not as big.

----------


## tglynn

There are several smaller orchid species  :Smile:  many can fit in a vivarium.

----------

